
What to expect when Amazon closes your account - Amazout
http://pastebin.com/9aAfYrdn
======
AdmiralAsshat
This seems highly unusual. Did the person try to buy uranium on Amazon or
something?

Nonetheless, like the story of the guy who had his google account inexplicably
closed, this is a pretty good wake-up call to download all of my invoices via
Amazon and back them up somewhere.

I always kept my confirmation e-mails when an order ships, but the invoices
themselves would be good, too.

